# Puedo reemplazar este transistor por este otro en mi encendido transistorizado?



## yoelmauri (Jun 15, 2009)

Bueno, queria saber si podia reemplazar el transistor original del circuito (buy 69a) por el Bu 2508a Segun las especificaciones son bastante parecidos.. pero no se bien q es lo que tendria que tener en cuenta.. Lo quiero cambiar por el otro mas que nada por el tipo de encapsulado, para lo que voy a hacer me viene mucho mejor.
Si me pueden ayudar les agradezco mucho.
Adjunto les mando el circuito donde lo voy a usar y las especificaciones de los dos transistores. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

*Parece* que puedes reemplazarlo.

No puedo recomendarte mas que pruebes para ver que tal vá, pero parecen bastante similares y un poco mejor el segundo...

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 17, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta. En esta semana lo pruebo y despues comento como me fué.. Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, comento que hoy probé, el auto anda de 10 y la plaqueta prece que funciona con el cambio. El transistor bu ni calienta, esta helado, El problema que apareció son que las dos resistencias de 4w calientan un monton, cosa que antes no pasaba, y eso que en vez de 4w le meti de 10w! Que podra ser? como lo puedo solucionar? les agradeceria mucho la ayuda y si me dicen que calculos hay que hacer para cambiar alguna resistencia o que es lo que tengo que verificar, se los agradezco. Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

creo que si el transistor se banca la corriente no hay problema.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 18, 2009)

Pero... no hay problema de que alexus? si lo que me calientan son las resistencias!
Pd: Gracias por estar colaborando conmigo amigo uruguayo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

El problema casi seguro es que el BU2508 tiene muy baja ganancia (el mínimo es 4 contra 15 del otro, pero las condiciones no son las mismas). Tendrías que medirlo...

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 18, 2009)

medir que cosa? hace mucho que hago circuitos de electonica (los copio y los hago realidad, jaj) pero nunca modifique uno.. se las leyes basicas de la electricidad/electronica, pero mas de eso no.. tengo ganas de aprender, y poder hacer funcionar este circuito, porque me va a ser muy util, tengo que fabricar varios si funciona bien. Bueno, sigo escuchando aportes 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## haragona (Jun 18, 2009)

Es raro que calienten las resistencias más que antes. ¿No será idea tuya? De todos modos no deberías preocuparte por que calienten, ya que son de 4W justamente por ello, porque deben calentar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> medir que cosa?



   
De que estaba yo hablando? De la *GANANCIA*, no?
Bueno, eso es lo que tenés que medir y los tester normalmente traen una escala para medirla y un zócalo para enchufar el transistor mientras se mide, aunque dado el tamaño del transistor, seguro que vas a tener que ponerle unos cablecitos en las patas, por que no va a calzar en el zócalo.

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 18, 2009)

Non, no es idea mía! jaja, calientan! y eso que ahora tiene de 10 W en vez de 4, Si le pongo de 4 calientan mucho que te queman el dedo. Al auto lo estuve probando así, y anda y las resistencias no se incendian, pero pienso comercializar el aparato y quiero algo seguro...

Me confundí con el medirlo/medirla...  
Nunca usé esa parte del tester, siempre, uso el de aguja, para ver si estan quemados o no... mañana pruebo a ver que pasa con eso.. aunque en las tablas de especificaciones tendría que aparecer ese valor por algún lado...




			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> yoelmauri dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> Me confundi con el medirlo/medirla...
> Nunca use esa parte del tester, siempre, uso el de aguja, para ver si estan quemados o no... mañana pruebo a ver que pasa con eso.. aunque en las tablas de especificaciones tendria que aparecer ese valor por algun lado...



Si están en la hoja de datos y son los que te comenté antes, pero ese valor es muy variable entre los  mismo transistores, así que medilo...o mejor, lee primero el manual para ver como se mide...y despues medilo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Para que te complicas tanto.

Si el circuito con el remplazo funciono Bien, Consiguele una R de 15W y te olvidas de lo demas.
A comercializar se ha dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## haragona (Jun 18, 2009)

¿Cuál resistencia es la que se calienta? ¿R1 ó R3? ¿ó ambas?
No te preocupes, no se van a quemar. El cálculo es el siguiente:
Cuando el platino está cerrado, R1 queda sometida a los 12 Volt de la batería (pongámosle 14Volt para ser más pesimistas en el cálculo) Entonces PotenciaR1(max) = (14 Volt * 14 Volt) / 18 ohm = 10.8 W
Ésto suponiendo 14 Volt en la batería, que el platino está siempre cerrado y que la caída Base-Emisor en T1 es 0 Volt. No se va a quemar.
Para R3 el análisis es el siguiente. 14 Volt de batería. PotenciR3(max) = (14 Volt * 14 Volt) / 15 ohm = 13.1 W, suponiendo 14 Volt de batería, platino siempre cerrado y sin tener en cuenta las caídas Colector-Emisor en T1 ni Base-Emisor en T2. Tampoco se va a quemar. Quedate tranquilo que las de 10 W no se van a quemar.
Si seguís preocupado podés reemplazarlas por 2 resistencias en paralelo de 33 ohm 10 W. eso repartiría la corriente entre 2 resitencias en lugar de 1. El circuito ni se va a dar cuenta que en vez de tener 18 ohm ó 15 ohm le puiste 16,5 ohm.
El tema del calentamiento puede venir porque la Tensión Base-Emisor de saturación de T2 es menor en el BU2508A que en el BUY69A.


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 19, 2009)

Uhhh, gracias! gracias a todos, pero en especial a vos haragona, me diste una explicación que entendí, y con los valores, cosa que me viene de 10! Voy a estar probando las resistencias a ver como siguen calentando, las voy a seguir de cerca.. jaja, sino hago el cambio por 2 en paralelo y listo, voy a evaluar el tema de costos y seguridad, jaja.

Ezavalla: por el tema de la ganancia.. voy a experimentar con algunos transistores a ver si aprendo a medirla, pero en este caso me parece medio que no, ya que pienso hacer varios para vender.. no voy a andar midiendo transistor por transistor a ver si me sirve o no... tengo que tener mas margen de error. Igual gracias también, porque aprendí algo nuevo

Ahora otra pregunta.. al poner el bu2508, éste tiene la mitad de ganancia o menos que el otro. Me afectará en algo en éste tipo de circuito o en nada? Probar ya lo probé y el auto anda igual, pero capaz tengo una chispa mas pobre que la que tendría con el otro transistor. Además viendo que me calientan mucho las resistencias, pienso cambiar la de 15 por dos de 33, lo que me daria 17,5 ohm, cayendo aún mas el rendimiento. Todo esto afectará en la chispa? O no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Mr.X (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola yoelmauri, probaste si funciona con una bobina de encendido electronico?? aguante el milki!!
Salu2 maxxxpow3r.


----------

